# Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?



## Errorman323 (5. September 2010)

*Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Hallo!

Gestern habe ich meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut und bisher lief auch alles ganz gut. Sie besteht aus einem Mora2-Radi, einem Black Ice GT 360-Radi, einem Heatkiller 3.0, einem Heatkiller GTX470, einem XSPC Dual Bay Reservoir, sowie einer Laing DDC-1T.

Gestern Abend war ich mit dem Umbau fertig und habe die Pumpe an einem seperaten Netzteil angeschlossen, um das System zu entlüften. Ich habe das ganze noch ca. 1 Stunde beobachtet und bin danach ins Bett.

Doch heute morgen der Schreck: Die Pumpe lief nicht mehr. Ein Knick im Schlauch, der vom Gt 360-Radi zum AGB, in dem die Pumpe ja integriert ist, hatte sich während der Nacht gebildet.

Ich habe nun an dieser Stelle einen Kabelbinder benutzt, um den Schlauch zu stabilisieren. Doch bisher konnte ich die Pumpe nicht mehr dazu überreden, anzuspringen. Was soll ich nun tun? Ist die Pumpe durch den Knick hinüber? Oder gibt es noch Hoffnung? Ich wäre wirklich sehr, sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.

Mfg

Errorman323


----------



## Alex89 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Also zu deinem Problem: hast du es einmal mit einer anderen Spannungsquelle versucht? Also mit nem anderen Netzteil oder einer Autobatterie und Kabeln? könnte ja auch sein dass dein Netzteil zum Entlüften den Geist aufgegeben hat 

War durchweg genug Wasser im System? Wenn die Pumpe trocken läuft zerlegts das Lager und vorbei ist es mit ihr!

Durch einen Knick im Schlauch drückt die Laing auch weiterhin das Wasser, es reduziert sich nur der Durchfluss!
Du hättest den Schlauch auch deutlich kürzer und enger legen können, imo is der zu lang und in einem riesigen Bogen verlegt!

Jetz noch was anderes: Ein Mora allein hätte deinen PC auch bestens gekühlt so wie ich dessen Leistung einschätz 

MfG Alex


----------



## Spiff (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Denn Schlach kann man fast nicht enger verlegen (Knickgefahr)


----------



## Alex89 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*



Spiff schrieb:


> Denn Schlach kann man fast nicht enger verlegen (Knickgefahr)


Ich glaub schon dass man den bedeutend kürzer machen kann, geht nich gibt´s nich!


----------



## Errorman323 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Also die Lüfter vom Mora laufen mit dem Netzteil auch noch, dann kann´s nicht daran liegen, oder?


----------



## Alex89 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*



Errorman323 schrieb:


> Also die Lüfter vom Mora laufen mit dem Netzteil auch noch, dann kann´s nicht daran liegen, oder?


Wenn die Lüfter am Mora noch über das Netzteil laufen dann wird wohl die Pumpe defekt sein...
Bist du dir sicher dass die nicht mehr läuft? Woran erkennst du das?

MfG Alex


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Also ich habe mal meine Pumpe ausversehen vergessen anzuschliessen, da gabs nach wenigen Sekunden ne Warnmeldung CPU over Temperature...weil ich die Warnmeldung auf den kleinsten Wert eingestellt habe...wenn die Pumpe also nicht laufen würde, würdest ddu doch auch früher oder später ne Warnmeldung kriegen. Versuch doch mal im Bios die Werte nach unten zu ändern.

Wie sind deine Temps...hast du sie ausgelesen??? Vielleicht haste soviel an ein Kabelstrang dranne das die Pumpe mit reduzierter Power läuft...
Guck doch mal im Bios was das Tachosignal der Pumpe sagt...du kannst doch da die Umdrehung auslesen.


----------



## Alex89 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*



Errorman323 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich mit dem Umbau fertig und habe die Pumpe an einem seperaten Netzteil angeschlossen, um das System zu entlüften. Ich habe das ganze noch ca. 1 Stunde beobachtet und bin danach ins Bett.
> 
> Doch heute morgen der Schreck: Die Pumpe lief nicht mehr. Ein Knick im Schlauch, der vom Gt 360-Radi zum AGB, in dem die Pumpe ja integriert ist, hatte sich während der Nacht gebildet.


Er hat die Pumpe zum Entlüften über ein extra Netzteil laufen lassen, am nächsten Morgen liefen die Lüfter noch aba die Pumpe wohl nicht mehr! 
Aufmerksam Lesen 

MfG Alex


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*



Alex89 schrieb:


> Er hat die Pumpe zum Entlüften über ein extra Netzteil laufen lassen, am nächsten Morgen liefen die Lüfter noch aba die Pumpe wohl nicht mehr!
> Aufmerksam Lesen
> 
> MfG Alex



Ach, und das schliesst automatisch meine These aus ja!? Aufmerksam denken.... Vielleicht ist auch das NT aufgrund zu weniger Spannung zertört worden...ist auch ne Möglichkeit.
Ausserdem habe ich ja mehrere Lösungswege aufgezeigt...also locker bleiben.


----------



## assko (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

@Crack du solltest mal aufmerksamer Lesen^^
Er hat die Lüfter noch an dem extra Netzteil mit dran also sollte da genug last drauf sein mit 9 Lüftern


----------



## Uter (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Warum testest du die Pumpe nicht indem du sie ausbaust und einen Testkreislauf machst? Wenn du sie dann wieder einbaust kannst du auch gleich deine Verschlauchung verbessern. Was hast du überhaupt für Schlauch? 10/8 PUR? 
Du hättest dich vor dem Kauf besser beraten lassen sollen, dann hättest du besseren Schlauch und keinen unnötigen 360er gekauft und wärst somit günstiger weg gekommen...

PS: Ich fürchte ich habe Recht und es ist dieser Schlauch.


----------



## Errorman323 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Nein, ist 13/10er PVC-Schlauch. Habe den Kreislauf vorhin entleert und die Pumpe ausgebaut. In die Pumpe ist Wasser eingedrungen und ist auch nach dem Trocknen nicht mehr angesprungen. Danke für die vielen Antworten, mit der nächsten Pumpe läufts hoffentlich besser


----------



## fuSi0n (6. September 2010)

*AW: Problem bei erster Wakü, Pumpe defekt?*

Mimm vorallem vernünftigen Schlauch und nicht 13/10. Nimm 11/8 oder 16/10 Primochill.


----------

